# B-47 Combat Maneuver Validation



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cIgTAtj4E4_


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 12, 2013)

A few posters tried to say the B-47 was a waste - yea, right!


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 12, 2013)

Good find Matt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah, that one snuck up on me too!!! How cool is that!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2013)

Cool video Matt! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## swampyankee (Sep 13, 2013)

I've read that B-47s were expected to do toss bombing. True or was somebody trying to pull legs?

eta: I watched the video. Most impressive.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 13, 2013)

Did you watch the video?


----------



## rochie (Sep 14, 2013)

amazing stuff, an aircraft i would loved to have seen flying !


----------



## GregP (Sep 22, 2013)

One of the guys I volunteer with at the Planes of Fame, Fran Pieri, was a B-47 pilot before going to American airlines. He described doing toss bombing, and his description matched the clip above. He said the B-47 was a good, solid airplane and would have been a good plane to go to war in if it had to be done. When he did it, theyt used a 2.8 - 3.0 g load.

He flew through the Cuban Missile Crisis and said they were all fairly sure they'd be not coming back, but were pleasantly surprised to do so. He married his wife just before going on those missions and they are still married today. He is 80 years old at this time, is very sharp, and still a decent riviter and/or sheet metal guy for restoration of old aircraft. He used to make the tip tanks for Northrop F-89 aircraft before he joined the reserves and eventually became an Air Force pilot.

He does not think the B-52 could do toss bombing, but I have no knowledge of whether or not that is a fact. Maybe some former Buff-drivers know for sure ...


----------

